# The alien disclosure



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

Here I have been writting a little bit about anything that is about aliens, Extraterestrial or EBE:

THE INCIDENT:
www.aliendisc.net: The incident


MIND CONTROL:
www.aliendisc.net: Mind control


TIME TRAVEL:
www.aliendisc.net: Time travel


THE SHOW UP:
www.aliendisc.net: The show up


A STRANGE STORY:
www.aliendisc.net: A strange story


If you have anything to say you can register and reply to me on the other forum or just post here somewhere and let me know so we can talk about it. Can also private message me for hear more about that.

I would like the support of the furry fandom, the one that remember me and my friends to help me proceeding to the disclosure of the informations I have about aliens and ET lifeform (EBE)!

Support me to talk and I will tell everything that I know and been hidding for years!


THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


Invader Xeno


----------



## Chibi-Miki (Apr 26, 2018)

Very intersting stuff!


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 26, 2018)

Thank you and I will writte more when I get updates or new mind implantation


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 27, 2018)

From the files I could read and all the words expressions or keywords I got I believe this video is legit:






I recomand to watch and PAY ATTENTION carefully to anything in it because it seems really legit text. I do not know about the people broadcasting it on the internet but it is serious ^_^


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 27, 2018)

***UPDATE***​There is an update in this disclosure that is begining


CONTACTING ALIENS
www.aliendisc.net: Contacting aliens


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2018)

This'll be a fun thread..


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 27, 2018)

The best I can with the resources I have


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah we don't accept _space cash_ here, buddy. We don't even like exchanging currencies that we recognize.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 27, 2018)

Yeah I know humans from Earth they don't accept universal credit that is sad...


----------



## Dongding (Apr 27, 2018)

I tried paying for a meal in _woolies_ once. Ended up in the back washing dishes.


----------



## XenoQc (Apr 27, 2018)

***UPDATE***​There it is

TO LISTEN
www.aliendisc.net: To listen

ALIENS I KNOW
www.aliendisc.net: Aliens I know


----------



## XenoQc (May 1, 2018)

***UPDATE***​ALIENS I KNOW
www.aliendisc.net: Aliens I know


----------



## XenoQc (May 8, 2018)

***UPDATE***​ALIENS I KNOW
www.aliendisc.net: Aliens I know


----------



## XenoQc (May 10, 2018)

***UPADTE***​OPÉRATION LES CASSES COUILLES ATOMIQUES
www.aliendisc.net: Opération Les casses couilles atomiques


----------



## XenoQc (May 18, 2018)

***UPDATE***
​OPÉRATION LES CASSES COUILLES ATOMIQUES
www.aliendisc.net: Opération Les casses couilles atomiques

TIME TRAVEL
www.aliendisc.net: Time travel


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 18, 2018)

I've always been a skeptical person when faced with these alien stories. However, I'm willing to admit I could be wrong.

The possibility of life existing elsewhere in the universe is almost certain at this point. 

The possibility of us having actually discovered them is just as likely.

My question is, if they exist, and these stories are true, How long have they been around without us knowing?

Could it have been a hundred years or could it have been thousands?


----------



## XenoQc (May 18, 2018)

They said I am older than humanity and it would be the third time I am coming here. That is all I know

Next summer I will go blow up the dinausaur mind to join us?


----------



## XenoQc (May 18, 2018)

www.aliendisc.net: Transformation, shapeshift and hallucination


----------



## XenoQc (Jun 12, 2018)

***UPDATES***​THE INCIDENT
www.aliendisc.net: The incident

TIME TRAVEL
www.aliendisc.net: Time travel


----------

